
TSMC's A9 Chip Outperforming Samsung's in Early iPhone 6s Battery Benchmarks - subnaught
http://www.macrumors.com/2015/10/07/tsmc-samsung-a9-battery-tests/
======
phren0logy
This is one of each phone, and one of the samples has no SIM installed. A 2h
difference in battery life might also be best explained by a bad battery.

This needs much more replication before I'd be content that there's a real
difference.

